# Global period question/OB



## samyjm13 (Aug 12, 2010)

Global for total hysterectomy?????


----------



## lcarson (Aug 13, 2010)

It all depends on the payer (Medicare 90 days- usually BCBS is 42 days, etc)


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 13, 2010)

global for all hysterectomy codes is 90 days


----------



## MJ4ever (Aug 24, 2010)

90 days.


----------



## samyjm13 (Sep 10, 2010)

Thnaks everyone!!!


----------

